# Leaving the Trees - Review



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Just received the book this morning and have finished it. Around a hundred and eighteen pages. 

Not bad. It starts out discussing/explaining how a cyber attack could occur. The characters in the part one are pretty well developed. The stock market (which I do not nor care to understand) is explained very well even to a non financial person like me. A few typos and punctuation errors but I have discovered that proof reading seems to be a lost art even with big name authors.

Part two is kind of a shock as it starts off many (never does say how many) years in the future. The transition put me off a little, but on the other hand it sort of put me in the mindset of having everything gone to sh - uh - poo. The characters are not nearly as well developed as in part one. The book could have been fleshed out more in that respect and thus maybe making the Amazon price of $8.99 worthwhile. It almost seems like a different proof reader was employed for this part. Missing words, incorrect words (chose vs. choose), many punctuation errors. And what I really hate - "I could care less". It's - I couldn't care less! Arrrgh. 

Plot has a few surprises in the second part. But then has some - 'gee, couldn't see that coming duh' type stuff. I was glad to see the wolf did not come down the chimney.

All in all - interesting and I probably will buy the second book.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Kind of scary when you think that your life savings and all money in the banks is basically a bunch of 1's and 0's in a bunch of computer memories. There probably is some type of paper trail but if the computers dumped their memories for any reason it probably would be useless.


----------



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

Would you like to review my book? The Men Who Built the End


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Sounds like a conversation my wife and I had about apparent wealth last night on the way home from dinner. I was trying to explain that wealth, as we measure it right now, is not really wealth when the SHTF. This all started when she told me that 85 individuals own half of the wealth worldwide. I don't know that this is an accurate statement, but I told her that even the extremely wealthy, without any preparations, would find themselves suddenly "worthless".

Even their loyal employees, bodyguards, etc. would abandon them to take care of their own families and needs. And it would not matter if you were worth millions of dollars on paper, if the economical model collapses, they would likely be some of the most unprepared people for the coming events. I'm sure that most of them are not familiar with handling firearms, let alone preparing their own meals or shelter. 

The extremely wealthy, with some exceptions, are mostly unable to deal with situations that ordinary people take in stride. That's my take on it, anyway.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Just received the book this morning and have finished it. Around a hundred and eighteen pages.
> 
> Not bad. It starts out discussing/explaining how a cyber attack could occur. The characters in the part one are pretty well developed. The stock market (which I do not nor care to understand) is explained very well even to a non financial person like me. A few typos and punctuation errors but I have discovered that proof reading seems to be a lost art even with big name authors.
> 
> ...


I married a librarian, you sound like her. :lol:

Thanks for the review. I trust your opinion. I'm glad I won't regret buying it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wish this same author would write a *nonfiction* book! That, I would be very keen on buying.

*hint-hint!*


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

First of all, I wrote a private note to MrsInor a few days ago thanking her for what I feel is a very fair and honest review of Leaving The Trees, which it is. I also apologized for the typos, but they are so very hard to find. It drives me crazy. My plan was to stay off of this thread and just let others comment, but Denton raises a reasonable question. Why not do a non-fiction book?

I guess because of all the personal freedom you have writing fiction to say what you think and tell readers the reality of what goes on behind the scenes. My characters are composites of people I have really known. The events I describe...are truly possible. At any rate, my next book, Good Crazy, the sequel to Leaving The Trees is almost completed and I need to get that one off to the publisher soon. I will give more thought to a non-fiction book.

Leaving The Trees: Richard Earl Broome: 9781484874677: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rebroome said:


> I guess because of all the personal freedom you have writing fiction to say what you think and tell readers the reality of what goes on behind the scenes. My characters are composites of people I have really known. The events I describe...are truly possible. At any rate, my next book, Good Crazy, the sequel to Leaving The Trees is almost completed and I need to get that one off to the publisher soon. I will give more thought to a non-fiction book.


I am very thankful that you create your "composite characters" in a book that is clearly labels "fiction", unlike our president that creates "composite girlfriends" for his supposed non-fiction autobiography.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

iamliberty said:


> Would you like to review my book? The Men Who Built the End


Done did it! How long until book 2?


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

Starting today, Amazon is putting my first book on special for about a week at $0.99 on ebooks and at $5.99 for a printed copy.

Leaving The Trees: Richard Earl Broome: 9781484874677: Amazon.com: Books

To answer your question, the sequel, book two in a series of three books is going to be out this spring. It is in the final editing process right now prior to publication. Since this is a series of three books, and the second book is almost ready, book one is going to be offered at a deep buyer discount for limited period.


----------



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

Unfortunately I am about 8000 words in. This book will be great though the characters are even better than the first. Thanks for taking the time to read my book.


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

rebroome said:


> Starting today, Amazon is putting my first book on special at $0.99 on ebooks and at $5.99 for a printed copy.
> 
> Leaving The Trees: Richard Earl Broome: 9781484874677: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> To answer your question, the sequel, book two in a series of three books is going to be out this spring. It is in the final editing process right now prior to publication. Since this is a series of three books, and the second book is almost ready, book one is going to be offered at a deep buyer discount for limited period.


UPDATE: In March, *Leaving The Trees* is going to be featured in the Backdoor Survival Book Festival. www.backdoorsurvial.com. This is a great prepper site if you have not seen it yet. Really well done.

Also, the current discounted price will be going up on Saturday, February 22nd.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, the anxiety! I just ran across it on Amazon today and am not getting paid my spending money for another week. Guess I'll have to fork over the buck early.  

By the way, I like nonfiction for exactly the opposite reason. It's easier for me to write facts, but fiction is on my list soon. Congrats on the book and good luck on the next!


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

indie said:


> Oh, the anxiety! I just ran across it on Amazon today and am not getting paid my spending money for another week. Guess I'll have to fork over the buck early.
> 
> By the way, I like nonfiction for exactly the opposite reason. It's easier for me to write facts, but fiction is on my list soon. Congrats on the book and good luck on the next!


Thanks. The next book is close to being finished. I have been doing edits this weekend.

What kind of a book did you write?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just some home business nonfiction. When will you get the next one up?


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

indie said:


> Just some home business nonfiction. When will you get the next one up?


I think I have at least another 4-5 weeks to finish writing the sequel to LEAVING THE TREES, the next novel in my survivor series, called GOOD CRAZY. Then I have to go through the design of the new book's cover, a final editing process, and approving the formatting of the interior before final release and publication. It takes about an additional 6 weeks for this. So, I think around June 1st. If you consider I published LEAVING THE TREES last July, that's the sequel within a year which is pretty fast for novel writing.

LEAVING THE TREES is featured in a book fair the later part of March and I will do also some promotion of GOOD CRAZY during the book fair, as well as at a series book signings I am doing for LEAVING THE TREES this spring. People who buy GOOD CRAZY need to read LEAVING THE TREES first to be able to follow the story line as these survivors of an apocalyptic meltdown of society learn to survive when thing all fall apart. Some of the survivors in LEAVING THE TREES were preppers, others ex-military who knew what they had to do to stay alive. I spend more time in the next book, GOOD CRAZY. featuring in a flashback sequence, an excellent prepper who did things right and that others came to rely on.

http://www.amazon.com/Leaving-Trees...=1389980616&sr=1-1&keywords=leaving+the+trees


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

So you can bring a bunch to The Gathering late June and we will purchase autographed copies.


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

If that's an invite, I would be honored to do this.


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

FREE COPY!!! Amazon Prime is doing a special market promotion this week for LEAVING THE TREES. The Kindle version is for free. They are selling the print version at a steep discount. This will help the future sales of my next book coming out this summer, the sequel to LEAVING THE TREES, GOOD CRAZY.

Leaving The Trees: Richard Earl Broome: 9781484874677: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rebroome said:


> If that's an invite, I would be honored to do this.


Don't know how I missed this the first time but yeah, you have an invite.


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Don't know how I missed this the first time but yeah, you have an invite.


Thanks. A well known prepper site is featuring LEAVING THE TREES in an online book festival right now.

Backdoor Survival Spring 2014 Book Festival - Backdoor Survival

And...I finished my second novel last weekend, GOOD CRAZY and am now editing it to be published by this summer as the sequel to LEAVING THE TREES.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rebroome said:


> Thanks. A well known prepper site is featuring LEAVING THE TREES in an online book festival right now.
> 
> Backdoor Survival Spring 2014 Book Festival - Backdoor Survival
> 
> And...I finished my second novel last weekend, GOOD CRAZY and am now editing it to be published by this summer as the sequel to LEAVING THE TREES.


I look forward to it Col.


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

Inor said:


> I look forward to it Col.


Hey thanks. I am having fun with these books and will start thinking about book three in the LEAVING THE TREES series soon. Given your earlier comments, I am captured by the idea of the importance of traders in the final book. I see them as the road to reestablishing commerce and some form of civilization after an apocalyptic collapse. I think trading for general commerce and the importance of re-establishing a moral and ethical center is the underpinning of a post apocalyptic civilization. It is like we have to flush the system and these are two of many basic societal structures we must have.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rebroome said:


> Hey thanks. I am having fun with these books and will start thinking about book three in the LEAVING THE TREES series soon. Given your earlier comments, I am captured by the idea of the importance of traders in the final book. I see them as the road to reestablishing commerce and some form of civilization after an apocalyptic collapse. I think trading for general commerce and the importance of re-establishing a moral and ethical center is the underpinning of a post apocalyptic civilization. It is like we have to flush the system and these are two of many basic societal structures we must have.


This will be interesting. :lol:


----------

